# June Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (23 May 2013)

Good morning everyone, and welcome to the June 2013 stock tipping competition entry thread! 

The June 2013 stock tipping competition is proudly sponsored by eToro. As the leader in social trading, eToro provides a simple, transparent and enjoyable way to invest and trade  in currencies, commodities and indices online. See who is trading what in real-time, follow the best performing traders and automatically copy what the best traders do. It's the smarter way to trade.

With more than 1.5 million users worldwide eToro make financial markets accessible to everyone. Join eToro today and experience the difference for yourself!

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have a minimum of 25 posts to enter. 

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between June 1 and June 30.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The competition winner will receive $100. The second placegetter will win $50 and the third placegetter $25. 

You have until midnight on Friday, May 31 to enter. However, in practice, entries can be submitted until this thread is closed. No entries submitted after that can be accepted for any reason.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Each month we usually have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## bigdog (23 May 2013)

DMA thanks Joe

Dynasty Metals (ASX Code: DMA) is implementing its strategic plan to rapidly emerge as an iron ore producer in the Pilbara region of Western Australia.

Dynasty's flagship Prairie Downs Iron Project is located southwest of Mt Newman.  On less than 10% of its tenement holding, Dynasty has identified a 1.4 billion tonne detrital ironstone deposit and a 23 million tonne hematite deposit.

The economic potential of detrital ironstone deposits (such as owned by Dynasty and Brockman Iron) is becoming more widely recognised . The potential development of this deposit is likely to benefit from a number of economic advantages and its strategic location in the Pilbara.

Dynasty’s project is strategically located close to Atlas, RIO, FMG and BHP


----------



## tigerboi (23 May 2013)

BCT- bluechiip thx joe, haven't been around that long but BCT are ticking off
some big items as they go about getting their chip technology to the market
one to watch in the next 12-18 months as they expect cash positive in 2014
...TB


----------



## drillinto (23 May 2013)

SYR
***


----------



## Joe Blow (23 May 2013)

Just a reminder to those entering to please post a brief reason for their entry. One sentence is enough, although more is always welcome. 

Many thanks!


----------



## springhill (24 May 2013)

CMT thanks.

My timing might be off by a month or 2 but their is drilling occurring in a neighbouring plot, any success should rub off greatly.


----------



## basilio (24 May 2013)

I think the stars are still right for MHM. 

Looking forward to a couple cents rise more this month to snare a buck.... (ho ho h) and another kicker in June.

Really is undervalued(IMO) as the new production plant starts to prove its Aluminum slag to "gold" process.


----------



## Purple XS2 (26 May 2013)

*AHZ* -  once more into the breach, _dear friends_, once more...
Having a retrace from mid 0.040's, to just under 0.040 now. If it stays this low till end of month, all the greater the spike till 0.065/0.070, which is where I'm pinning my tail on the donkey for EOFY (end June).

Thanks Joe, & good luck all.


----------



## qldfrog (27 May 2013)

NCM
a bit of a gamble but if aus dollar collapses, and a bad major event happens, POG may rise strongly in AUD (even temporarily) and NCM being the blue chip gold, and having been hammered lately, could rise like a phoenix (well kind of  ) with mum and dad buying
really a bet this one


----------



## Iggy_Pop (27 May 2013)

AVB, small copper  mining explorer trying to sort out finance. Moving from explorer to producer will cause rerating of share price


----------



## explod (27 May 2013)

NST for me thanks Joe.

Bounced off support last week,

Our dollar weakening at the moment,

Ripe as takeover target at this level,

Increasingly good grades and a solid diversified Aussie producer,

The gold price could break out to the upside any time now IM very HO.


----------



## white_goodman (27 May 2013)

MBN

because its more beaten down than a red headed step cousin


----------



## jancha (27 May 2013)

TNG Thanks Joe. Lots of potential with this one... Mt Hardy being one of their leases. Easier just to listen to their latest radio broadcast.


----------



## CanOz (27 May 2013)

AWC please....just a wee flag...


----------



## richbb (27 May 2013)

I'm stick with CCV, Joe. After having so many price-down days, it appeared a doji star today, and first time the buying side was out-numbered of selling side.


----------



## pixel (27 May 2013)

*MYG* again, thanks Joe;

They've been beaten down so low that I don't have much to lose.
And with A options falling due in July, I would expect a gentle push towards 5c+.
(could be wrong, of course)


----------



## jonnycage (28 May 2013)

mgx please Joe,  still lost in iron ore downturn.

jc


----------



## Des P (28 May 2013)

LYC for me thanks Joe, they have had there plant running for a few months now and the Malaysian elections are over, so maybe there will be some good production announcements soon
Cheers


----------



## herzy (28 May 2013)

ALQ thanks joe - beaten down in anticipation of bad results (due to mining sector slow down). however, as a services company, they weren't too badly affected. We shall see!


----------



## jbocker (28 May 2013)

WHN please Joe. Palta-1 Well result - this month maybe. If it has any more than a fart in it - it will out perform any stock I am currently holding!!!!


----------



## springhill (29 May 2013)

jbocker said:


> WHN please Joe. Palta-1 Well result - this month maybe. If it has any more than a fart in it - it will out perform any stock I am currently holding!!!!




You don't have Palta-1 all to yourself! 

About to look at WHN, so not up to speed on it, but CMT has a pretty tiny MC.

Best of luck to both of us.


----------



## Tyler Durden (29 May 2013)

CWN please.

The NSW government should be announcing in June whether Barangaroo hotel/casino is approved, and I am betting that it will be.


----------



## Agentm (29 May 2013)

tpd


----------



## Country Lad (29 May 2013)

DYE please.  As I said in its thread, I like the P&F pattern.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## Mickel (29 May 2013)

LNC again thanks Joe.

It has been going backwards over the last 2 months but still has "a few irons in the fire"
any one of which could be a company maker. A UCG project in Africa is the most likely
in the short term.


----------



## trillionaire#1 (30 May 2013)

GRY (gryphon minerals) again for me thanks Joe.

Holding at around 19-20 cents this month when other goldies kept plunging.
Plenty of high grade gold turning up at its West African Banfora gold project.
If gold  move clear of 1350 this month ,I think a decent rise in SP is possible.


----------



## Ijustnewit (30 May 2013)

THR mining thanks. Has totally be devoid of any good news , support and has been sold off to the max.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (30 May 2013)

Not many entrants yet.  

*RIC* thanks.  New management.


----------



## Paavfc (30 May 2013)

SRM Gold back on the rise..


----------



## VSntchr (30 May 2013)

ACG please.

Sold off heavily so could rebound if news comes through....


----------



## Assasin (30 May 2013)

AOK, thanks Joe.


----------



## pavilion103 (30 May 2013)

IVA this month. Big volume near a low. Banking on this possibly shooting up.


----------



## peter2 (30 May 2013)

*VDM* please Joe. 

Price jumped up on news of a financing deal and a new highly motivated partner (soon to be CEO). Although nothing will happen until the AGM vote in Aug, this news might indicate better times ahead for this company if it can survive the imminent Aussie recession.

A buy signal would trigger on a price break-out above 0.020.


----------



## Sdajii (31 May 2013)

EDE - Not because I think it's likely to move, but I came here to choose TPD (as I have for the last few months) and saw AgentM beat me to it, so I just chose something little at random in the hope they announce something cool.


----------



## nulla nulla (31 May 2013)

I'll take *GPT* this month please Joe. Even though Soros and Goldman Sachs are selling down the Aud$ and the Tsunami of Japanese investment funds is sweeping back off shore as quickly as it came in and the takeover of ALZ has been thrown in the recycle bin, I think GPT has been way over sold. 

While it may drop further I beleive it will hold above the next support levels of $3.72 and $3.68 and work it's way back above $4.00+


----------



## Joe Blow (31 May 2013)

I will be dropping the minimum post requirement for the rest of today and inviting all ASF members to enter the June competition, irrespective of their post count. All I ask is that you provide a reason for your entry just like everyone else.

If you have less than 25 posts and would like to enter the June competition then today is your window of opportunity. 

Entries close at midnight tonight, so be quick!


----------



## mr. jeff (31 May 2013)

Hi Joe


NEA  - They have an great product that is selling above expectations and a solid pathway for future growth. Technically not looking that exciting, however they offer exposure to a growth company that is already making money and is not based on the hope that they strike oil.


----------



## two40 (31 May 2013)

PEN - It made a small move yesterday on ok volume. Japan has recently announced reopening of nuclear power plants. Let's see if this stimulates the battered uranium.


----------



## Crom (31 May 2013)

AVQ thanks Joe.

As posted previously, this company has enormous reserves and therefore potential.  The SP being kept down due to a dispute over their flagship nickel project in the Solomons with Japan's Sumitomo.

While they have many other excellent projects, this is the one with the focus.

Drake investments has been buying them up.

All the info is on Axiom winning, and then the re rating should be in the multiples.

By the way, my first pick would have been MYG, but Pixel nabbed it!


----------



## Knobby22 (31 May 2013)

HGG  Henderson Group.
I think this month is going to be a tough one for our share market.
But there's always money in fund management. Being based in the UK they should be taking advantage of the $A falling.
Also has been trending upwards for some months now.


----------



## odds-on (31 May 2013)

ASL please Joe.

I got it wrong last month, maybe I can get it right for June.


----------



## rcm617 (31 May 2013)

NEN again please Joe.
Despite the good run this month, I think it will run further in June in the lead up to drilling 105 towards the end of the month.


----------



## Joe Blow (31 May 2013)

Joe Blow said:


> I will be dropping the minimum post requirement for the rest of today and inviting all ASF members to enter the June competition, irrespective of their post count. All I ask is that you provide a reason for your entry just like everyone else.
> 
> If you have less than 25 posts and would like to enter the June competition then today is your window of opportunity.
> 
> Entries close at midnight tonight, so be quick!




Only four hours to go until entries for the June competition close.

Don't forget to get your entry in!


----------



## Sean K (31 May 2013)

GMR Joe

because it's a Turkey.


----------



## burglar (31 May 2013)

HNR Hannans Reward, pls Joe

Reverse Circulation (RC) drill testing of multiple high potential coppergold
targets at the Central Orebody commenced 29 May 2012


----------



## bathuu (31 May 2013)

Edit: *BUL *please. 

Just punting.


----------



## systematic (31 May 2013)

*KDR* please Joe.  

Some positive announcements.  If it's got a little support at the low-mid 20c range, then even a bounce to recent action in the mid-40c range represents a little upside.


----------



## dutchie (31 May 2013)

AIW  thanks Joe

Recent good drilling results.


----------



## Joe Blow (3 June 2013)

peter2 said:


> *VDM* please Joe.
> 
> Price jumped up on news of a financing deal and a new highly motivated partner (soon to be CEO). Although nothing will happen until the AGM vote in Aug, this news might indicate better times ahead for this company if it can survive the imminent Aussie recession.
> 
> ...




Hi Peter, I'm just putting the June competition together and I'm going to assume that you are entering VMG this month, rather than VDM, as the chart you posted is for VMG, and it was your entry last month. Also, VDM is not a valid ASX code.


----------

